# Highest THC content!



## garbagecollector (May 1, 2008)

What strain, whose seeds are available now have the highest THC content that you know of?


----------



## pzoxic (May 1, 2008)

serious seed, white russian 22%, which i orderd


----------



## canna_420 (May 1, 2008)

IF I put 25% on a pack would that make you chose that variety over another with 15%?

THC % is a phenotype dependent thing. Needs optimal conditions and great genetics


----------



## garbagecollector (May 1, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> IF I put 25% on a pack would that make you chose that variety over another with 15%?
> 
> THC % is a phenotype dependent thing. Needs optimal conditions and great genetics


if i was going for potency yea
yea, it would give me a better chance of getting "stronger" bud
regardless of conditions and care better genetics will produce better weed


----------



## UserFriendly (May 1, 2008)

I think Mandala's Satori came in at 25-27%.


----------



## jizzle96 (May 1, 2008)

hawaiian snow at 24, killed me


----------



## lonestarbudd (May 1, 2008)

has anyone grown night shade from barneys farm?


----------



## gotot (Dec 11, 2008)

lonestarbudd said:


> has anyone grown night shade from barneys farm?


That plant looks like my martian mean green


----------



## REEFS (Dec 11, 2008)

That is really a hard question to ask, with all the strong strains out there these days. The strongest I have ever heard of was in an article about Magnus Genetics Warlock. From what the article said Illinois st trooper busted some guy with some Warlock that registered at 29%. I think that must have been some strange pheno though because The the plants they grew in Holland were an average 22% to 23%. I have grown the shit twice going to be three times and all I can say is DANK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 11, 2008)

THC% is not the end all be all judge of which weed is better than another. Take for instance a white widow that comes in at only 15% but gets you just as stoned as something that said it was 21%. Why is this? because of the other chemicals in the weed, THC isnt the only things that affects you.


----------



## REEFS (Dec 11, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> THC% is not the end all be all judge of which weed is better than another. Take for instance a white widow that comes in at only 15% but gets you just as stoned as something that said it was 21%. Why is this? because of the other chemicals in the weed, THC isnt the only things that affects you.


I have to agree, I have had bud that was some potent shit and well put you strait on the couch, which is just fine if I was about to go to bed. I would have traded it for some Skunk#1 which has a somewhat low THC% but gets you high as fuck.


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 14, 2008)

stephen is right the whole canabinoid content of the strain is what counts not just thc . you have cbd thcv and dozens of other active compounds use smoke tests to choose your seeds not companies wild claims. alot of the 20 plus thc claimed strains are actually old and outdated. g-13 and white widow as examples are 15 plus year old strains. also who is doing the testing is it truely independent of the seed bank probaly not. ive smoked hash of 1 strain that definetly has a high thc concentration and then smoked some good og kush and the bud is stronger sometimes go figure. if thc was the only factor all cannabis would have more or less the same high which would get real boring. best way to grow is multiple strains then you can switch frequently so your tolerance never gets to high to any 1 strain. hope that is usefull.


----------



## MurrDawg (Dec 15, 2008)

check out "Elephant Bud" from Bcseeds! 34%!!!!!!


----------



## ganjaman13 (Dec 15, 2008)

dutchbreed claims their orange candy floss is 27%


----------



## kalifasi10 (Dec 15, 2008)

Watch out for the light of jah strain ...
It's a very potent jamaican sativa


Jah Is God


----------



## liquidsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Green House's Alaskan Ice is some damn potent shit, registering 25+, thats a strong sativa. Also Barney's Knight Shade is said to be 22.5, which is really high for Indica.


----------



## Dr.Commie (May 12, 2009)

here here here

http://bcseeds.com/p57/Euphoria-Unlimited/product_info.html


----------



## GodFather (May 13, 2009)

Dr.Commie said:


> here here here
> 
> http://bcseeds.com/p57/Euphoria-Unlimited/product_info.html



Holy shit, thats some expensive stuff, looks dank as hell though


----------



## J.Ruhland (May 13, 2009)

Its not the best but its going to be legit as fuck. I orderd White Lighting a X from White Window, but a much denser version of with a smooth taste and fat frosty buds. Heres the link to check it out http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white_lightning.html


----------



## bicycle racer (May 13, 2009)

you cant listen to silly seed banks saying there strains kick ass particularly bc seeds there ripping people. if in a few years you here people raving about a strain that means its good. in socal a strain must prove itself through popular demand amongst many strains before it becomes popular. on the internet any company can say anything they want and who knows what level of quality really exists.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (May 13, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> you cant listen to silly seed banks saying there strains kick ass particularly bc seeds there ripping people. if in a few years you here people raving about a strain that means its good. in socal a strain must prove itself through popular demand amongst many strains before it becomes popular. on the internet any company can say anything they want and who knows what level of quality really exists.


Dude, we make multiple trips down to SoCal every month, and as long as ya come from NorCal, they will buy our shit up!!! Not to mention, the prices are horrendous down there!!! Tru, we do only bring BOMB down there, but it is known that they love bomb from the Bay to Can!
BTW, be leary of extrodinary claims from some seed banks!!!! Just cause they ADVERTISE somethin, it dont mean SHIT!!!


----------



## bicycle racer (May 13, 2009)

supply and demand it is what it is. i should have just said cali. what strains do you speak of?


----------



## kremnon (May 13, 2009)

*Medical Seeds 1024 Feminized*


70% Sativa; 30% Indica.
Growing Period Indoor: 2 - 3 weeks
Indoor Flowering Period: 75 - 80 days
Indoor production (per m2): 600 gr. or more
Heights outdoor: 2 - 2,5 meters
Outdoor Flowering period: Mid-October
Outdoor production: More than 1 kg.
THC: 20% - 25 %
CBD: High
Genotype: Genetics of this crossing, on security grounds, has to remain secret

We feel really proud of this crossing. 1024 combines all: taste, production, presence, is the perfect plant. If conditions are optimal it can be over 23% THC. Defining its taste is not easy, it combines different nuances, all at the same time (sweet, azmicle, spicy, fruity,...). From now on you will hear much talk of it.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (May 13, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> supply and demand it is what it is. i should have just said cali. what strains do you speak of?


We roll w:
Purple Urkel, Querkel, PK, WW, NL, NL Haze, Shiva Skunk, Hindu Skunk, Afghan, Afghan Gush, Casey Jones, all Diesel's, Grape Ape, and the list goes on


----------



## bicycle racer (May 13, 2009)

i feel its all about the bubbas and ogs maybe some chems to or heriwauna but i like urkel also. calis 1 in the same with regards to strains


----------



## iloveit (May 13, 2009)

kalifasi10 said:


> Watch out for the light of jah strain ...
> It's a very potent jamaican sativa
> 
> 
> Jah Is God



Where can I purchase that from & who is the best breeder?


----------



## shepj (May 14, 2009)

ststepen420 said:


> THC% is not the end all be all judge of which weed is better than another. Take for instance a white widow that comes in at only 15% but gets you just as stoned as something that said it was 21%. Why is this? because of the other chemicals in the weed, THC isnt the only things that affects you.


100% correct. +rep.

THC is potentiated by cannabinoids:
cannabidiol (CBD)
cannabinol (CBN)
cannabigerol (CBG)

and so on and so forth.

The different ratios make different highs and different strengths.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 15, 2009)

REEFS said:


> That is really a hard question to ask, with all the strong strains out there these days. The strongest I have ever heard of was in an article about Magnus Genetics Warlock. From what the article said Illinois st trooper busted some guy with some Warlock that registered at 29%. I think that must have been some strange pheno though because The the plants they grew in Holland were an average 22% to 23%. I have grown the shit twice going to be three times and all I can say is DANK!!!!!!!!!!


 not every jordan is michael jordan! same goes with pot...there are prodigies out there...find them!.....as far as what you can order online right now...elite genetics has what you're looking for- but the yields arent going to be fantastic...that's the trade off.


----------



## tonski671 (Mar 7, 2010)

HAHA...WHAT KIND OF QUESTION IS THAT! G-13 w/o a doubt, is THE BEST strain of cannabis in the world, it produces 28% thc on average, but i bet some G-13's that have not been recorded, are well into the 30's!


----------



## shepj (Mar 7, 2010)

tonski671 said:


> HAHA...WHAT KIND OF QUESTION IS THAT! G-13 w/o a doubt, is THE BEST strain of cannabis in the world, it produces 28% thc on average, but i bet some G-13's that have not been recorded, are well into the 30's!


I think there is a legitimate doubt, hence the question was formed. Do you have any recording of this by GC/MS or LC-MS?


----------



## in.rifa.i.trust! (May 12, 2010)

soooooo let me get this straight it doesent nessaserily mean that the weed will be better if the thc content is higher?


----------



## shepj (May 12, 2010)

in.rifa.i.trust! said:


> soooooo let me get this straight it doesent nessaserily mean that the weed will be better if the thc content is higher?


Correct.

Marinol (Dronabinol), synthetic THC in a pill, doesn't really get you that high and it literally is pure 100% synthetic THC.

The other cannabinoids (CBC, CBD, CBl, and CBN -to name a few) are what potentiate THC to actually make a strain strong. Different strains have different ratios (so a Sativa will have more of one than an Indica will, and vise versa).


----------



## fasteddy714 (Nov 14, 2010)

The "combo" of about 150 diff.chemicals that occur naturally in weed are what affects the high. It can also affect any disease we have too. I got a "butter" custy who makes cookies for her kid who has a list of problems that prevent him to be normal UNLESS he eats one of "MOMS" cookies. After he does that - the kid can sit still or play with others. IF NOT he bugs out with ADD - ADHD and a whole bunch of other bullshit dis-eases that I can't remember. The point is, that weed contains diff- chemicals and NOT just the THC. That is why it needs to be studied even more. I just luv gettin' high too.


----------



## mxc3000 (Mar 1, 2011)

garbagecollector said:


> What strain, whose seeds are available now have the highest THC content that you know of?


 i heard that jedi has 41%


----------



## bushybush (Mar 1, 2011)

mxc3000 said:


> i heard that jedi has 41%


You heard WRONG.


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 1, 2011)

i would agree thc content is just a guide, its not something i pay alot of attention to since its dependent on phenotype, also many lower rated thc strains are just simply much better than the higer rated ones,. so many of these reported very high thc strains 25% and such seem to come from ghs and barneys , alarm bells start to ring lol 
ratunngs from seedfinder.eu
25% thc
Dr. Grinspoon 
Pineapple Chunk 
Tangerine Dream

24%
lsd

23%
Acapulco Gold 
Beyond the Brain 23%
Red Dragon 
Satori 

22%
Arjan's Haze 
Arjan's Ultra Haze 
Jack Diesel - 
Kaya 47 -
Purple Haze #1
Super Lemon Haze 
Tutankhamon 
Utopia Haze 
Vanilla Kush
white russian


----------



## canada (Mar 24, 2011)

i had half a pinner of arjans ultra haze in amsterdam and i was stoned also acouple hoots of hawaiian snow in a pipe Blitzed Best stuff i have ever smoked ,well...... some of that west coast stuff gets you bombed.Around kamploops and althrough that area to Van. They call it GREEN CRACK


----------



## jethead (Mar 24, 2011)

From what i smoked from a few different dispenseries, White widow in particular and other supposedly high % thc strains hardly had any effect on me. White Widow was said to be the strongest weed in the world. Not for me. I won't be growing that anytime soon. Gonna give Barney's LSD a shot in a couple of weeks.


----------



## B.U.D.S.I.C.L.E.S (Mar 24, 2011)

canada said:


> Around kamploops and althrough that area to Van. They call it GREEN CRACK


Some of the best bud in Canada! There must be 1000's of crossbreeds in Kamloops alone. I bet you could knock on someones door and be greeted with a smile and a gram or 2.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Mar 25, 2011)

Pineapple Chunk - 25%
Havn't tried it but it sounds DELICIOUS!


----------



## xebeche (Mar 25, 2011)

FWIW... the highest %THC out of all the samples tested by these labs (http://fullspectrumlabs.com/tested/products/?strain=&cannabinoid=THC&above_c=24&ratio=&above_r=&type=raw plant material&page=1&per_page=25) was for a "Cheese" strain (no other specifics provided) at 27.8%, which easily beat out "Golden Goat" (26%). Personally, I like the sound of the third place finisher, "Cuban Banana Bud" (25.6%).

Not that these are the highest %THC of all mj strains...just the ones they've tested.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 25, 2011)

BLZbud by Seedism: G13XSuperSilverHazeXTrainwreck, they say the THC content is very high
.
I have 4 of them in my room at 5 weeks and they're some seriously smelly and sticky girls covered in frost.

http://www.seedism.com/blzbud.html


----------



## mewmewmewscrewyou (Jun 29, 2012)

the highest THC is Tutankhamon from sensible seeds the original seed company the best place to buy seeds hands down check it out you will be glad you did they have the best prices and free seed deals spend 125.00$ they give you 8 free seeds and not cheap seeds either all feminized like I just got free AK seeds just make shure you tell you heard from [email protected] it cost me cash and research to find thease guys so I hope it helps some one it did me later


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 30, 2012)

mewmewmewscrewyou said:


> the highest THC is Tutankhamon from sensible seeds the original seed company the best place to buy seeds hands down check it out you will be glad you did they have the best prices and free seed deals spend 125.00$ they give you 8 free seeds and not cheap seeds either all feminized like I just got free AK seeds just make shure you tell you heard from [email protected] it cost me cash and research to find thease guys so I hope it helps some one it did me later



Shit why would you pay for a company you can find on google.

Pyramids Tutankhamon is ok yer,Im toking on her right now. not the strongest anyways


----------

